# Ford 4500 pto addition



## rjfinke (Sep 21, 2009)

Is it possible to add a pto onto a ford 4500 tractor? The tractor is industrial with a loader on it, but it does not have nor did have the backhoe that you see on some. The reason I ask is that it has a blank plate where a pto would normally be and my friend that owns it would like to put a pto on it to run a mower or rototiller if possible. Also does anyone know of any free digital information on the tractor (like manuals, diagrams, etc.). Any help in this area would be appreciated.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I recommend that your friend consider selling the 4500, and buying a farm tractor that already has the features that he wants.

You are looking at a major parts hunt and a lot of work to install a a PTO in a 4500. I think the simplest way to do it would be to swap the entire rear section (trans & rear axle) with a 4000 series donor tractor.


----------

